# Better than a title!



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't train for competitions. I don't get opportunity to title my dogs.

But every once in a while, it is totally worth it. Today I got an email from a client. The service dog I trained for her saved her life on saturday evening.

Here is a bit of the message:

"Just wanted to drop a note to let you know that Dog saved my life late Saturday night. I went to [disability camp] for the weekend and i didn't feel right so i went to sleep and "Dog" was nosing me to wake up, i woke up and i had black, grey and white spots and massive headache came on and i was disorented, so i got someone and they took me to [the] ER"

The Dog is trained for pyschiatric has just started training for medical alert and mobility. He has only been with his handler for about 2 weeks.

The next time Jeff harasses me about not competing or having POS dogs, I'll link to this thread. :mrgreen:


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> The next time Jeff harasses me about not competing or having POS dogs, I'll link to this thread. :mrgreen:


I'd say the dog was just nosing the owner so she'd let him out to take a piss if you had even proved that you could teach a dog to do such a simple behavior. 

LOL I've trained one service dog and while he didn't save anybody's life; its very cool to hear updates about how much he helps his owner.

Congrats 

Was the dog a pit?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

That's awesome Anni, and I have to agree, better then any sport title.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Was the dog a pit?


No, this one is a chocolate lab. He is a nice purebred chocolate lab from a well-known breeder. I'm glad his previous owner donated him rather than dump him into the shelter system. He's the whole package - a great dog.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats! You can be proud!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

The title shall be called... "Life Saver"! 

It always warms the heart to hear a story like this. Great Job!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If it wasn't for you I on this board I would know very little about service dogs. It is clear that you take your work seriously and really want to place dogs that have a chance of making a difference and having their training kept up.

Congrats on the ultimate in feedback.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's cool Anne. I bet it made your day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Good work, Anne. You should be proud.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
The next time Jeff harasses me about not competing or having POS dogs, I'll link to this thread. 

Show me one thread where I harassed you about not competing. I believe you pulled on your big boy pants and was talking out the backside of them. 

I believe you were arguing about how to train something you never had, and then showed us video, proving it without a doubt.

It leaves a little something to be doubted, when I see you having trouble with basics, so I bust your balls. 

You never really said how the dog saved this persons life. I have massive headaches and have seen spots. Never was in any danger. Maybe I need to go to camp first. : )


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: Fair enough, but you do harass me about getting a "real" dog. 

Ummm... she has progessive hydrocephalus (fluid on the brain) and neural tube defects, so sudden severe symptoms like that are an life-threatening emergency. I'm no medical expert or anything, but she did give me informational packets about her disabilities so I could best know what a dog needs to be trained to do for her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you pumped your brain full of fluid to train the dog ? THat would explain an awful lot about your posts. HA HA


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

=D> :lol:

O.M.G. that was awesome! :lol:

And no. But do train the dogs to alert to unusual behavior from the handler, changes in breathing - whether the handler is awake or asleep.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Good work, Anne!

Good work, Dog!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So you pumped your brain full of fluid to train the dog ? THat would explain an awful lot about your posts. HA HA


An insensitive response...but then again, damn funny.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> I'd say the dog was just nosing the owner so she'd let him out to take a piss if you had even proved that you could teach a dog to do such a simple behavior.
> 
> LOL I've trained one service dog and while he didn't save anybody's life; its very cool to hear updates about how much he helps his owner.
> 
> ...





Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> The next time Jeff harasses me about not competing or having POS dogs, I'll link to this thread.
> 
> Show me one thread where I harassed you about not competing. I believe you pulled on your big boy pants and was talking out the backside of them.
> ...


How did I know Jeff would come on here claiming you can't teach basic behaviors then go on to question whether or not he dog saved anybody's life or was really trained to do so? 

His act is so tired and predictable


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> His act is so tired and predictable


And yours is not??!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Feliciano said:


> How did I know Jeff would come on here claiming you can't teach basic behaviors then go on to question whether or not he dog saved anybody's life or was really trained to do so?
> 
> His act is so tired and predictable


David,

Jeff is often an insensitive ass, but he also has some valuable training information/advise and is entertaining. You are just
a insensitive ass.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> And yours is not??!


Why don't you go back over to pitbullboard.com where you are a hero? You can pontificate some more about how working pits are all worked in prey :roll:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I wonder how many other accounts felatio has for this board. Just a matter of time before he is gone here.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> Why don't you go back over to pitbullboard.com where you are a hero? You can pontificate some more about how working pits are all worked in prey :roll:


Never been a member of a pit bull forum. Have never gone on about working pits are all in prey - because I have never believed that. I possibly may have mentioned that MY pit had TOO MUCH prey drive in bitework?

Don't you find it hard to be confrontational when you are wrong? Dead wrong? Do you like looking like an idiot? Does it make you feel good?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Thomas Barriano said:


> David,
> 
> Jeff is often an insensitive ass, but he also has some valuable training information/advise and is entertaining. You are just a insensitive ass.


Yup! Jeff is often a PITA, but has also given me some of the best training advice I have ever gotten - anywhere. So I'll deal with the PITA and be very thankful for his (constructive) input.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> Yup! Jeff is often a PITA, but has also given me some of the best training advice I have ever gotten - anywhere. So I'll deal with the PITA and be very thankful for his (constructive) input.


If the best input you've ever gotten anywhere is on the WDF, then there must not be much action out in Wisconsin :-\"


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

David Feliciano said:


> If the best input you've ever gotten anywhere is on the WDF, then there must not be much action out in Wisconsin :-\"


No one you would know... just Mark Keating, Ed Frawley, Cindy Rhodes, Mike Ellis, Anne Braue ... nobody who has ever accomplished anything with a dog... ever. :roll: Sure it helps to see them work in person, but if I need a slap upside the head and a "HELLO! THIS is your problem" - that's where Jeff comes in.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

David Feliciano said:


> Well said Gunny!
> 
> ... mod delete ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David F: if I had the button to ban you, you couldn't read this anymore. If you only can piss vinegar, get lost. I already gave you the friendly approuch in a topic, it is told you before by the other moderators. Give it a rest, if you can't give any constructive comment, don't!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ummm, not to derail the conversation, BUT---great job , anne!! nothing like that to put a huge grin on your face


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> David F: if I had the button to ban you, you couldn't read this anymore. If you only can piss vinegar, get lost. I already gave you the friendly approuch in a topic, it is told you before by the other moderators. Give it a rest, if you can't give any constructive comment, don't!



Isn't it nice to discover that you do indeed have the time-out button! 


Good work, Anne.


----------

